# Equilibrium Unemployment Theory = Θεωρία ισορροπίας της ανεργίας



## nickel (Oct 13, 2010)

Pissarides' book _Equilibrium Unemployment Theory_, a standard reference in the literature of the macroeconomics of unemployment, is now in the second edition, and was revised after Pissarides's joint work with Mortensen, resulting in the analysis of both endogenous job creation and destruction.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Christopher_A._Pissarides​
Το βιβλίο του «Θεωρία ισορροπίας της ανεργίας» (Εquilibrium Unemployment Theory), που κάνει ήδη δεύτερη έκδοση, εστιάζεται σε θέµατα οικονοµικής πολιτικής και ανεργίας.
http://www.tanea.gr/default.asp?pid=2&ct=3&artid=4598691​
Υποθέτω ότι είναι σωστή η απόδοση. Οπότε έμεινε η *αναζήτηση και*...; 

Pissarides is mostly known for his contributions to *the search and matching theory* for studying the interactions between the labor market and the macro economy. He helped develop the concept of the matching function (explaining the flows from unemployment to employment at a given moment of time), and pioneered the empirical work on its estimation.
Επίσης:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Search_and_matching_theory

Και, αν δεν το ξέρετε, πήρε το νομπέλ οικονομικής επιστήμης για τις θεωρίες του ο Κύπριος καθηγητής του LSE.


----------



## Themis (Oct 13, 2010)

Δεν γνωρίζω τον κύριο Πισσαρίδη, ούτε αυτά που διαβάζω μου ανοίγουν την όρεξη να τον γνωρίσω. Το Equilibrium Unemployment Theory δύο πράγματα μπορεί να σημαίνει - τα αγγλικά το συνηθίζουν να παίζουν με τα νεύρα μας στην περίπτωση αυτή. Ή Equilibrium Theory of Unemployment (οπότε στέκει η μετάφραση που δίνεται στο άρθρο των Νέων) ή Theory of Equilibrium Unemployment. Η δεύτερη εκδοχή είναι πολύ πιθανότερη, αφού η οικονομική ορολογία είναι γεμάτη από τέτοια ζεύγη (επιθετοποιημένο equilibrium + ουσιαστικό, π.χ. τιμή, ποσότητα, ισοτιμία κτλ.). Οπότε αναφερόμαστε σε "ανεργία ισορροπίας" και η κανονική μετάφραση του τίτλου θα ήταν Θεωρία της Ανεργίας Ισορροπίας.


----------



## nickel (Oct 14, 2010)

Themis said:


> Ή Equilibrium Theory of Unemployment (οπότε στέκει η μετάφραση που δίνεται στο άρθρο των Νέων)



Μπράβο, αυτό βλέπω σε παρουσίαση του βιβλίου, οπότε είμαστε ΟΚ.




Themis said:


> Δεν γνωρίζω τον κύριο Πισσαρίδη, ούτε αυτά που διαβάζω μου ανοίγουν την όρεξη να τον γνωρίσω.



Υποθέτω πράγματα όπως τις «Προτάσεις για μια νέα αναπτυξιακή στρατηγική»;


----------



## Themis (Oct 14, 2010)

Πράγματι, το άρθρο στην Καθημερινή λέει αυτά που περίμενα να λέει. Εγώ είχα απλώς ξεκινήσει από μια πρόταση στο άρθρο των Νέων: "Μια από τις εξηγήσεις που παρέχονται είναι ότι τα περισσότερα επιδόµατα ανεργίας οδηγούν σε υψηλότερη ανεργία επειδή όσοι αναζητούν εργασία περιµένουν περισσότερο µέχρι να την βρουν". Και είχα θυμηθεί ένα απόσπασμα από κάποια παλιότερη συζήτηση (που δεν είναι ανιχνεύσιμη στο Ιντερνέτ ;) ) :



> Στην πορεία της αναδιάρθρωσης, οι ιδεολόγοι της νέας οικονομίας άρχισαν να ανεβάζουν το «αναπόφευκτο» ποσοστό ανεργίας για να διακοσμήσουν ιδεολογικά την πραγματική εξέλιξη. Από το παραδοσιακό (κεϋνσιανό) 2-2,5%, το πήγαν 3, το πήγαν 4, το πήγαν 5, το πήγαν 6%, και κάπου εκεί κουράστηκαν και σταμάτησαν, γιατί η πραγματικότητα έτρεχε πιο γρήγορα από τις θεωρίες τους. Θυμήθηκαν λοιπόν ότι δεν είναι οικονομολόγοι αλλά θεολόγοι και το γύρισαν στην «απασχολησιμότητα». Αν είσαι άνεργος, το γεγονός αυτό αποδεικνύει πέραν πάσης αμφιβολίας ότι φταις εσύ που δεν είσαι «απασχολήσιμος»• αλλιώς πώς θα ήταν δυνατόν να είσαι άνεργος; Η οικονομολογία έπαψε να παριστάνει την ξεχωριστή και εντάχθηκε στο γενικό θεολογικό δόγμα, σύμφωνα με το οποίο, αν είσαι πλούσιος, ο λόγος είναι ότι «το είχες» να γίνεις πλούσιος. Κι αν είσαι φτωχός, φταίει μόνο ο κακός σου ο φλάρος: γεννήθηκες με γενετικές προδιαγραφές φτωχού, τι να σου κάνουμε εμείς;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 14, 2010)

Themis said:


> Και είχα θυμηθεί ένα απόσπασμα από κάποια παλιότερη συζήτηση (που δεν είναι ανιχνεύσιμη στο Ιντερνέτ ;) ) :


 Μα είναι πραγματικά κρίμα που δεν είναι ανιχνεύσιμες τέτοιες, κι άλλες παρόμοιες, φαντάζομαι, συζητήσεις.


----------



## UsualSuspect (Oct 14, 2010)

Κάποιες άχρηστες πληροφορίες...
Το *equilibrium* έρχεται κατευθείαν από τη *θεωρία παιγνίων *και τον Nash (υπάρχει και η ταινία *a beautiful mind* για τη ζωή του). Στον σύνδεσμο η διδακτορική του διατριβή που έχει μόνο 27 σελίδες!!! 

www.princeton.edu/.../Non-Cooperative_Games_Nash.pdf


----------



## Themis (Oct 14, 2010)

Ο παραπάνω σύνδεσμος (κοινώς λινκ) είναι σπασμένος. Κάποιον υποπτεύομαι σαν υπεύθυνο, αλλά δεν θα πω ποιον. Ίσως οι υποψίες μου να οφείλονται σε απλή συνήθεια...


----------



## nickel (Oct 14, 2010)

Υποθέτω ότι αυτός είναι ο σωστός σύνδεσμος, πλήρης, χωρίς κοψίματα από το Γκουγκλ.

http://www.princeton.edu/mudd/news/faq/topics/Non-Cooperative_Games_Nash.pdf


----------



## Themis (Oct 16, 2010)

Πισσαριδολογίας συνέχεια. Ενδιαφέρον άρθρο στην Ημερησία: _Νόμπελ Οικονομίας για ανεργία - μισθούς: Χρεοκοπημένες "συνταγές", σε βαθιά προβλήματα_. Περιέχει και την αναγκαία υπόμνηση της χρεοκοπίας του LTCM στις ΗΠΑ (ύψους 100 δισ. δολαρίων απ' ό,τι θυμάμαι), το οποίο διαχειρίζονταν δύο πολυδιαφημισμένοι νομπελίστες οικονομίας. Φυσικά, τη χρεοκοπία την είχε πληρώσει το πόπολο,


> με το "αόρατο χέρι" της αγοράς και το "στιβαρό μπράτσο" του κράτους να αποδεικνύεται (πολύ περισσότερο στις μέρες μας) πόσο στενά δεμένα ήταν και είναι μεταξύ τους.


Κοντολογίς:


> Τρία χρόνια από το ξέσπασμα της οικονομικής κρίσης που γκρέμισε τους θιασώτες της νεοφιλελεύθερης ορθοδοξίας των «αυτορυθμιζόμενων απελευθερωμένων αγορών», τα "ζόμπι" ξανάρχονται και μάλιστα με τη...βούλα του Νόμπελ Οικονομίας.


----------



## Themis (Jul 8, 2011)

Με κάποια καθυστέρηση παραπέμπω σε συναφές άρθρο του Βαρουφάκη: Το Νόμπελ της ντροπής.


----------



## Earion (Jul 11, 2011)

Πολύ μου άρεσε το άρθρο και ιδίως η παραδοχή ότι τα οικονομικά είναι ψευδοεπιστήμη σαν την αστρολογία!


----------



## Zazula (Jul 11, 2011)

Earion said:


> Πολύ μου άρεσε το άρθρο και ιδίως η παραδοχή ότι τα οικονομικά είναι ψευδοεπιστήμη σαν την αστρολογία!


Τουλάχιστον οι αστρολόγοι συμφωνούν μεταξύ τους για το τι χαρακτηρίζει λογουχάρη τους Κριούς ή τους Ιχθείς, ενώ οι οικονομολόγοι δεν συμφωνούν ούτε με τον εαυτό τους!


----------



## nickel (Jul 11, 2011)

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι, αν τα τελευταία δέκα, ας πούμε, χρόνια οι εκθέσεις του ΔΝΤ και του ΟΟΣΑ έγραφαν κάτι σαν «Είσαι παρορμητικός χαρακτήρας και ξοδεύεις ασυλλόγιστα. Αν δεν ελέγξεις τις παρορμήσεις σου, θα δεις να συσφίγγονται οι σχέσεις σου με μια Γερμανίδα και μια Γαλλίδα – μια σύσφιξη που θα σ’ αφήσει σαν απολειφάδι», ίσως να δίναμε περισσότερη σημασία. Δυστυχώς, ήταν γραμμένες με τόσους αριθμούς που ούτε ο Λεφάκης δεν έβγαζε συμπέρασμα.


----------



## daeman (Jul 11, 2011)

Ναι, σ' αυτή τη συναστρία ο Ερμής δεν ήταν ανάδρομος, ήταν περίδρομος. Πέσαμε και στην περίπτωση που τα economics πάνε να γίνουν εντελώς equilibristics  και τώρα από το equilibrium (που ενώ έψαχνε την ισορροπία του -σαν ασταθής Ζυγός, ζωδιακά- έχασε και την τελευταία επίφαση aequus· για liber δεν το συζητάμε καν) θα πέσουμε στα valium για να τη βγάλουμε καθαρή, ψυχολογικά τουλάχιστον. :blink:


----------



## Themis (Jul 21, 2011)

Earion said:


> Πολύ μου άρεσε το άρθρο και ιδίως η παραδοχή ότι τα οικονομικά είναι ψευδοεπιστήμη σαν την αστρολογία!


Earion, έπεσε το μάτι μου τυχαία σε ένα πρωτοχρονιάτικο άρθρο του Βαρουφάκη και σε θυμήθηκα. Με λίγα λόγια:


> ...η οικονομική επιστήμη δεν είναι επιστήμη. Είναι μια τεράστια πλάνη, μια επιτήδεια απάτη, μια προκατάληψη που όμως αμπαλάρεται με πολλές ακατανόητες εξισώσεις που το μόνο που καταφέρνουν είναι να εκφράζουν κοινοτυπίες σε μια γλώσσα που κανείς δεν καταλαβαίνει. Υπό μία έννοια, η οικονομική "επιστήμη" έχει πολλά κοινά με τα τοξικά παράγωγα που μας έφεραν την παρούσα κρίση. Δεν είναι καθόλου τραβηγμένο να πούμε ότι πρόκειται για Τοξική Θεωρία...
> 
> ...Η οικονομική δεν είναι επιστήμη. Τόσο απλά. Όπερ μεθερμηνευόμενο, όταν διαβάζετε ή ακούτε τις σοφίες ή τις προτάσεις μας περί οικονομικής πολιτικής, να ξέρετε ότι η ακαδημαϊκή τήβεννος πίσω από την οποία καλυπτόμαστε δεν κρύβει τίποτα άλλο από την επιστημονική γύμνια μας. Αν λέμε κάτι ενδιαφέρον, αυτό σημαίνει ότι καταφέραμε να κρατήσουμε ζωντανό ένα μέρος του μυαλού μας - εκείνο που ακόμα δεν προσβλήθηκε από τον επιθετικό ιό της ψευδοεπιστήμης μας.


----------



## daeman (Jul 21, 2011)

Και ο βασιλιάς γυμνός και ο οικονομολόγος. Μόνο που εμάς  μας ξεπουπούλιασαν κιόλας, καθόλου κόσμια μεν, παγκόσμια δε.


----------



## Earion (Feb 13, 2012)

Για να μην τους κακοκαρδίσουμε τέλος πάντων τους οικονομολόγους, ας δεχτούμε ότι υπηρετούν κι αυτοί μιαν επιστήμη, αλλά όχι έτσι όπως το εννοούν. Η οικονομική ανήκει κατ' εμέ στις επιστήμες της συμπεριφοράς. Απλώς μας παραμυθιάζουν με τα μαθηματικά μοντέλα και τις στατιστικές. Ε και; Σάματις δεν έχουν στατιστικές και μαθηματικά οι επιστήμες της συμπεριφοράς;


----------



## nickel (Feb 13, 2012)

Μήπως κάνεις κι εσύ το ίδιο λάθος που γίνεται στο άλλο νήμα; Παραγνωρίζεις το γεγονός ότι όλες οι επιστήμες καλύπτουν ένα τεράστιο φάσμα γνώσεων ανάμεσα στη βεβαιότητα και την αοριστία της αναζήτησης της επόμενης βεβαιότητας; Ότι υπάρχουν μαθηματικά του 1+1 = 2 και μαθηματικά που τρελαίνουν τους ζογκλέρ; Ότι υπάρχουν εντελώς αντίθετες απόψεις για την οικονομία, αλλά υπάρχει και λογιστική που στήνει τους πιο αυστηρούς πίνακες προσθαφαιρέσεων; Ότι αυτό που κάνει τον κόσμο να γυρνά είναι το χρήμα και η διαχείρισή του;


----------



## Earion (Feb 13, 2012)

Ωραία, να σοβαρευτώ. Δεν θα μπορούσα να υποπέσω στη σύγχυση του άλλου νήματος, Νίκελ, και να θεωρήσω επιστήμες μόνο αυτές του 1+1 = 2, ειδικά εγώ που είμαι των ανθρωπιστικών επιστημών! ;) Αυτό που θέλησα να πω καλυπτόμενος πίσω από ένα μειδίαμα είναι το εξής: ότι η οικονομική δεν ερευνά φυσικά φαινόμενα, ερευνά φαινόμενα των ανθρώπινων κοινωνιών, και θέτει ως θεμελιακή μονάδα της έρευνάς της τον άνθρωπο ως ον που δρα εκ προοιμίου ορθολογικά. Ο homo economicus είναι κατεξοχήν λογοκρατούμενο άτομο, προβαίνει σε αυστηρά λογικές κρίσεις, επιδιώκει το μέγιστο δυνατό αποτέλεσμα με τη μικρότερη δυνατή προσπάθεια, άρα οι αποφάσεις που παίρνει επιδέχονται διάψευση ή επαλήθευση με βάση λογικές προτάσεις. Αυτά δεν λέει η οικονομική; Καλά δεν τα λέω; Ε, να όμως που στους συλλογισμούς μας υπεισέρχονται ένα σωρό μη λογικοί παράγοντες: προσωπικές προτιμήσεις, ηθικές δεσμεύσεις, πολιτικές και κοινωνικές νόρμες, πολιτισμικές προπαραδοχές, ιδεολογικές εξαρτήσεις, και... κυρίως, πρωταρχικά και πάνω απ' όλα, τα ζωώδη ένστικτα, ή ζωικά πνεύματα, η παρόρμηση της αγέλης, το κάνε ό,τι κάνουν οι άλλοι (δεν μπορεί τόσοι πολλοί να κάνουν λάθος), η αγελαία συμπεριφορά, αποτέλεσμα της οποίας εντέλει είναι η αυτοεκπληρούμενη προφητεία (και από τέτοιες προφητείες, δόξα στον Κύριο, είμαστε γεμάτοι). Μήπως λοιπόν, αφού μου λέτε ότι τώρα τελευταία η οικονομική μαθαίνει να παίρνει υπόψη της τους ψυχολογικούς παράγοντες, μήπως λέω είναι καιρός να το παραδεχτεί ότι καλό είναι να αλλάξει προσανατολισμό και να πάψει να καμώνεται τη θετική επιστήμη (του «παρατήρηση--πείραμα--ερμηνεία--θεωρία--και πάλι από την αρχή»);

Παρεμπιπτόντως, Θέμη, ευχαριστώ για την υπόδειξη του κειμένου του Βαρουφάκη. Βρήκα εκεί κάτι γλωσσικό, που μου άρεσε και δεν το βρίσκω στα λεξικά:

από κανέναν *αυτοσεβούμενο *ιατρό​

Καλό. Τη χρησιμοποιούν κι άλλοι τη λέξη.


----------



## nickel (Feb 13, 2012)

Έψαξα να βρω κάνα γιώτα να διαφωνήσω, αλλά δεν. Περιγράφεις πάντως (όπως κι ο Βαρουφάκης, άλλωστε) το οιωνοσκοπικό κομμάτι της οικονομικής (ή, πώς το λένε, που βγάζουν τα άντερα και τα μελετούν;). Αλλά η οικονομική έχει και ατόφια μαθηματικά κομμάτια (λογιστική για τα παρελθόντα, αναλογιστική για τα μελλούμενα). Κάποιοι θα πρέπει να σεβαστούν τη διάσταση που αναφέρεις, το κομμάτι άνθρωπος. Ταυτόχρονα, κάποιοι θα πρέπει επίσης να σεβαστούν την καθαρά μαθηματική πλευρά της επιστήμης και να σκεφτούν την εκδίκηση που παίρνουν τα μαθηματικά όταν τα αγνοείς.


----------



## daeman (Apr 8, 2015)

Earion said:


> Πολύ μου άρεσε το άρθρο και ιδίως η παραδοχή ότι τα οικονομικά είναι ψευδοεπιστήμη σαν την αστρολογία!



"The only function of economic forecasting is to make astrology look respectable."
~ The legacy of JK Galbraith








And in mugs, half-empty or half-full:



Spoiler










Brother, my cup is empty...


----------

